# Vinyl cutting with inkscape



## dann (May 27, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone's had any luck cutting vinyl straight from Inkscape?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hopefully *MrDavid* will respond, as he recently posted in the Heat Transfer forum that he uses Inkscape for all of his work.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

I use it for all my design work, it's pretty unstoppable. I'm just curious if it can talk to a roland. I plan on buying a cutter and want to do some research on what I need.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, you can...with a plugin program...

SignCutX2 will allow you to cut directly to your Roland from Inkscape. 

They offer a subscription service as well as a permanent version.

http://www.signcut.net/


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Chani! yes like Chani said and I have had other programs that I used. but know I use Inkscape and love it there are probably better out there I just like this because its free hope this helps.


----------



## Christina Borich (Jul 8, 2008)

what is inkscape?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

www.inkscape.org


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Christina Borich said:


> what is inkscape?


It is a scalable vector graphics program, with functionality similar to Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw, but it is freeware, and will not cost you a penny to download.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

kenimes said:


> It is a scalable vector graphics program, with functionality similar to Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw, but it is freeware, and will not cost you a penny to download.


Not to mention it works circles around corel and illustrator.

Go Linux!


----------



## ThorsFoundry (Feb 15, 2009)

did a search for "cutting from inkscape" and this is the first Google hit I clicked on, since I was a member of tshirt, I thought, "great!"

..NOT great. The OP's question was cutting with Inkscape.

This topic is IMHO not answered. Unless Chani's answer is the only one prudent/which it is not - SignCutX2 is another program. Can one cut directly from Inkscape?

This is a blatant plug for SC2.


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Old thread I know but what's the verdict on this? I was considering buying CorelDraw X5 and using it with greatcut to cut on my GCC Expert 24. Would inkscape do the same? If so I'll save my money.

Since the Expert 24 utilizes a printer driver, could I essentially get my image where I want it an select File > Print? I know they would have standard printer paper sizes to choose from but I wonder what would happen? I might give it a shot and let you know.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

At present I do not think there is a direct route from Inkscape to Great Cut and/or an Expert 24.....

I have been playing with Inkscape and save files as a pdf and import them into Great Cut.....It is an extra step but it works and any adds about 20 to 30 seconds....I use Illustrator and like the direct route but I do not think the indirect route is a "deal breaker"....


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey at least it's better then

1. Create the image in photoshop
2. Convert it to an .svg vector using vector magic
3. Upload the .svg to cadworxlive.com
4. Download to vectorcut
5. Cut 

Which is what I've been doing. Do that with a 6 layer vinyl project and you'll wonder where the day went lol. I guess I could save as a .svg in inkscape and import into greatcut. Why has it taken me so long to find an easier and quicker alternative









Inkscape seems like a really nifty program and seems to work well for people using sign blazer which is also free. There is a guy on ebay selling inkscape for $20 as a "Corel Draw X5 alternative"

eBay Vector Graphics Editor - Corel CorelDraw X5 Alternative


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have not been able to import any other formats into Great Cut......


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

I was unaware of this. What files will greatcut import? I tried .eps and .svg but nothing comes up. The workspace remains blank.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I tested a bunch and ended up with a pdf.....


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh yeah? That's odd. Did everything remain nice and crisp for cutting or did it try to smooth the edges?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

The cut lines appeared to be identical to the original vector version.....

Now I just remembered that I have a full blown version of Acrobat Pro and use "print to PDF" to save files....Maybe the "clones" do not work the same way and create a file that is not as smooth.....


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

I just opened up a inkscape vector (in pdf form) into greatcut. Everything seemed the same like you said. I've never used either of these programs but I'm getting the hang of it. Have you ever tried to cut directly from inkscape by treating it like a printed document? Since the Expert 24 acts as a print server I wonder if it would work? I noticed in the page layout options it allows you to choose custom page sizes. For example I changed it to 15" by 15" to represent a piece of 15" wide vinyl. I havent tried it yet but I'm going to see if I make a 2 layer vector if I can turn each of them off and "print" them separately to the cutter straight from inkscape.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have not tried to cut direct via the print function because I like all the tools you have when you cut via Great Cut.....


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah I might try to play around with great cut a bit. It would be really nice if I could just create my multiple color layers with registration marks and print (cut) directly from inkscape. I'll let you know how I come along. Thanks for all of your help thus far.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think by trying to follow your shortcut you are actually making more work for yourself.....When you cut via Great Cut all the colours are in layers....And you can cut them 1 at a time....As far as I know when you cut direct from a graphics program, you have to pick and cut each layer separately....And as far as I know there is no "plug-in" for Inkscape to drive GCC cutters.....


----------



## mtmc (Feb 7, 2009)

royster13 said:


> I think by trying to follow your shortcut you are actually making more work for yourself.....When you cut via Great Cut all the colours are in layers....And you can cut them 1 at a time....As far as I know when you cut direct from a graphics program, you have to pick and cut each layer separately....And as far as I know there is no "plug-in" for Inkscape to drive GCC cutters.....


See I wasn't aware of that because when I vectored the image in inkscape, it didn't divide any colors for me. Well it might have but I only saw 1 layer in the dialog box. Maybe I'm using the wrong parameters? Does the PDF file support multiple color layers when imported into greatcut?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

When you import file into Great Cut, how many colours do you have?....When you go FILE > OUTPUT look just above the cancel button and there is place called Objects....Use the drop down menu and it shows how many colours in your design....


----------



## ELY_M (May 2, 2008)

if your cutter's driver add printer into your printer listing or you add a cutter into your printer listing. you could cut from inkscape by using print. 

here is tutorial. 
How to Cut Directly from Inkscape Using the Silhouette « Enchant Art


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Why not just copy and paste form inkscape into whatever cutting software you are using (instead of saving in pdf and opening it)?


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi,
The cutting program that came with my roland will it do the same as one of these programs mention. WinpcsignPro 2012 or Stone Cut Pro, Are these programs just for cutting for Rhinestones. I am wondering if the cut studio that came with my roland cut out for Rhinestones too. Is WinpcsignPro2012 like all in one like corel draw.
Can corel draw make it where i can cut out for rhinestones and then take it over to cut studio that came with roland gx-24 and cut. Then i put the rhinestones in with a brush.
I am very tight on funds. 
Hope yall can help this gal from Tx ? Thanks in advance. -AW-TWD


----------

